# stevens model 200 (accutrigger job?)



## savageshooter92 (Jul 6, 2009)

i recently got a stevens model 200 chambered in .223 and mounted a cheap tasco varmit scope that i picked up for $80 from opticsplanet.com (the scope has been very dependable and far surpassed my expectations for how cheap it is) i have shot a couple hundred rounds through it now and i am very impressed! this gun can drive nails at 200 yards. i shoot 3.45 in groups at 350 yards with it.

anyways,
my question is can i buy an accutrigger for a savage 110 and drop it in my stevens?
:sniper:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Nope, the accutrigger won't work on a Stevens 200 or any pre-accutrigger Savages. Your best bet is to have a gunsmith install an aftermarket trigger or do a trigger job on the original.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

From my understanding Rifle Basix and Sharp Shooters Supply both make replacement triggers for the Stevens Model 200 (as well as the pre accutrigger Savages) that will result is a great trigger.

On the Stevens Model 200 .223 I had I found instructions on the net and did my own trigger job. It was quite easy to do and the result was a nice and crisp 2 1/2 pound trigger.

Larry


----------



## savageshooter92 (Jul 6, 2009)

SDHandgunner said:


> From my understanding Rifle Basix and Sharp Shooters Supply both make replacement triggers for the Stevens Model 200 (as well as the pre accutrigger Savages) that will result is a great trigger.
> 
> On the Stevens Model 200 .223 I had I found instructions on the net and did my own trigger job. It was quite easy to do and the result was a nice and crisp 2 1/2 pound trigger.
> 
> Larry


thanks im checking it out right now.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not sure where you are located, but Kurt at the Outdoorsman does great work on these guns. He did mine as well as a number of friends and it was very expensive.

Trigger on mine is 3lbs no creep and crisp!


----------

